# Need an arborist near Chesterton IN to cut down some red oaks!



## Matt Schmitt (Apr 20, 2019)

Not sure if this is the right spot but I have a friend in northern Indiana needing some help clearing some red oaks. His name is Alex 2194050566.


----------



## cuinrearview (Apr 20, 2019)

Dayum! That's pretty close to Three Floyd's. Chainsaws and craft beer, hell of a day. Wish I was closer.


----------



## Matt Schmitt (Apr 20, 2019)

Ya I’d love to have the wood it’s just to far for me


----------

